# LCB (Low Country Boil)



## Paymaster (May 22, 2011)

Last nite was low country night.


----------



## Alix (May 22, 2011)

What does that mean?


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2011)

Perhaps "low country boil?"


----------



## pacanis (May 22, 2011)

Louisiana clam bake??? because I see mudbugs instead of clams?
Just a WAG.


----------



## Paymaster (May 22, 2011)

lcb= Low Country Boil. Sorry.


----------



## CraigC (May 23, 2011)

Were the shrimp cooked in the boil? They look to be a little on the not so spicy side.

Craig


----------



## Paymaster (May 23, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Were the shrimp cooked in the boil? They look to be a little on the not so spicy side.
> 
> Craig


 
I bought them shelled and deveined but raw. Wife can't handle too much spice so I only used half the Old Bay that was called for. I spiced mine up quite nicely after the pic.


----------

